# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Nachtelijke pijn in benen

## kiri

kan iemand mij helpen ?
ik word geregeld wakker tijdens de nacht van pijn in mijn rechter scheenbeen 
tot in mijn heup soms,
daar ik atijd op mijn rechter zij slaap dacht ik dat het door mijn gewicht kwam,
maar ik ben nu al 10kgr afgeslankt en het is nog altijd het zelfde
weet iemand hier raad op of de zelfde sintomen.
ik ben wel al 61 jaar :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kiri,

Jammer dat er nog niemand gereageerd heeft  :Frown: 
Heeft u dit altijd al gehad of is het later onstaan? Heeft u er alleen 's nachts last vna of ook op andere momenten?
Het kan zijn dat omdat u het grootste gedeelte van de nacht op u rechterzij ligt dat er een zenuw of spier bekneld raakt waardoor de pijn ontstaat.
Wat u kan doen is het been even masseren of in een andere positie leggen, misschien helpt koude of warmte ook om de pijn op dat moment te verminderen.
Ik heb even verder gekeken en het kan ook een vernauwing van de beenslagader betekenen (gevolg van atherosclerose, ook wel slagaderverkalking); Het kan echter voorkomen, dat de vernauwing verergert en het een afsluiting wordt, of dat er vernauwingen bijkomen en de nieuw gevormde zijtakjes niet in staat zijn voldoende bloed langs de vernauwing te leiden. Dan ontstaat soms al een zuurstoftekort zonder inspanning. Dit is de zogeheten "rustpijn". Als deze pijn vooral 's nachts optreedt, wanneer de voeten omhoog gelegd worden, spreekt men van "nachtpijn". Deze pijn zit niet in de spieren, maar in het gebied dat het verst van het hart verwijderd is en het eerst zonder zuurstofrijk bloed komt te zitten: de tenen en voorvoet. Soms is het tekort aan bloed zo sterk dat de huid van de voet of tenen afsterft. In geval van rustpijn, nachtpijn, of weefselversterf kan zeker niet meer van een goedaardig beloop gesproken worden. In dit geval moet er - indien mogelijk - iets aan de bloedtoevoer verbeterd worden anders is een amputatie (van tenen, voet, soms been) niet meer te vermijden. Bron en meer informatie; http://www.helendemeesters.nl/pijn_in_het_been.htm
Ik hoop dat u er minder last van krijgt en ontdekt wat de oorzaak is.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kiri

van harte bedankt voor uw uitleg  :Smile: 
het is inderdaat alleen snachts

----------

